# 17" Phoenix Wheels



## lonallen (Oct 16, 2015)

Does anyone know if the CC Phoenix Wheel with 41mm offset will fit on a MKV?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## lonallen (Oct 16, 2015)

After someone replied on another message board that these would fit I bought some cheap.









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## geaux (Mar 4, 2016)

looking fine Like the pin strip too. Been debating a pinstripe on my jetta. The line is so perfect it almost begs to be accented.


----------



## lonallen (Oct 16, 2015)

geaux said:


> looking fine Like the pin strip too. Been debating a pinstripe on my jetta. The line is so perfect it almost begs to be accented.


Thanks. I can't take credit for the pin stripes. The previous owner did that along with a blacked grill and red stripes on the grill slats. A lot of people who don't know VWs ask me if it is a GTI.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## C4rlos (Dec 3, 2021)

Hello, I know its been a few years already. But can you remember which tyre dimension you fit on these Phoenix R17 rims, please? I know that Passat CC has 235/45 R17, but Golf MK5 usually has 225/45 R17.

Thank you!


----------



## lonallen (Oct 16, 2015)

225/45-17 is the correct size for the MKV.



Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

